# Movies



## Admin (Oct 22, 2012)

I just saw Moonrise Kingdom. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1748122/

I'm not from New England, but the scenery is very pretty. Makes me want to travel up there extensively. 

The story is also fantastic, most of us had childhood romances and it reflection very heavily on that commonality of experience.


----------

